# Looking for a B2B; I bring customers via web, seeking t-shirt printing & ordering service



## teeporium (Jun 2, 2011)

I am a start-up company (Teeporium) from Ottawa, Canada looking for a B2B solution. I currently have a website in development and seeking a company who will be able to handle incoming orders of digital prints, printing onto a t-shirt, and delivery of orders on behalf of Teeporium. I have been in web development for over 10 years and know a lot about marketing and SEO.

I am using BigCommerce as a shopping cart provider (plugs into a large majority of merchants); I will have my own extensive library of images and these images will be modified according to your printing specs.

Looking forward to any questions!


----------



## TEESANDCARDS (Oct 22, 2009)

You say digital prints --- are you refering to doing sublimation or direct to garment?


----------



## teeporium (Jun 2, 2011)

TEESANDCARDS said:


> You say digital prints --- are you refering to doing sublimation or direct to garment?


Direct to garment; there will also be a demand for sublimation - so both, I don't want to limit the types of prints - I will leave that for the print company to decide the best option.


----------



## teeporium (Jun 2, 2011)

I am developing an online eCommerce t-shirt design online presence, with a large focus on marketing and search engine optimization, and seeking a company that will be able to take per-customer orders, or dropshipping as opposed to bulk wholesale, to print the digital graphic online orders onto the t-shirt, as well as taking care of the shipping and receiving, whereby, receiving an agreed upon percentage of each online order.


----------



## TEESANDCARDS (Oct 22, 2009)

So --- i would have to pay for everything and you get a cut? Sounds like i would do all the work and have no play time--- lol --- why use your service when i could do the same unless you have an established clientiel already and a lot of orders --- sounds like some big plans --*but* ---profits for me ? -- either way-- not many replies --- so i would assume no one else has jumped on the band wagon --- it does seem like a good ideal for you to do the internet work --- but also sounds like you could have more than one person doing your printing and that would require some kind of no compete clause --- or someone could get the short end of the printing stick. ---- not meaning to sound mean --- but does sound like you could do this without your services unless you have a clientiel


----------



## teeporium (Jun 2, 2011)

I appreciate your questions and concerns and see your point of view, granted - my intention is not to make a profit (finder's fee profits) in making the t-shirts; the profit is of course for you, the printing company - think of it as I bring you the business via my website. My goal is to gain membership onto my website.

Also, my skills are in web development, marketing and SEO. I have a unique twist on the online t-shirt game that I think will do very well.


----------



## teeporium (Jun 2, 2011)

Although this thread was not successful; I would like to thank T-shirt Forums.com for providing this site and the 'Printer Listings' link, where I already found several interested companies.

The ball is rolling and looking forward to the launch of my site.


----------



## teeporium (Jun 2, 2011)

tshirtsupplierbd said:


> Hi teeporium,
> 
> If I am not late, then I have few question to ask and offer something that might be interesting.
> 
> ...


Hi Rana, 

I'm not there yet but know that I will eventually be able to operate with wholesale. As starting I will be doing per-customer orders, or dropshipping as opposed to bulk wholesale.

PM me with your details.


----------

